
Is there any completely offline, open source finance tracker app? - Sykox
What i want is something similar to Spendee app on android.<p>However i dont trust them with my financial data and dont even want to know how they&#x27;ll misuse it. I dont give damn about their promises because all companies sell data and i believe i don&#x27;t want any cloud, sync feature. My data should not leave my device at all.<p>So is there any open source app (+point if it has beautiful ui) that is completely offline and makes not even a single internet call, not even for checking updates and provides basic finance and daily budget tracking.
I dont want to link my bank account with nor do I want extra sync and number of other extra features..
======
jmnicolas
I was using "My Budget Book", it's quite good and has a nice UI but it's not
open source.

It's the best I found 2-3 years ago, I had the same requirements than you.
Maybe there are better one now.

I'm not tracking my finances anymore, but I should.

------
microDude
MoneyDance is good and runs on your home Linux machine. You need to pay for it
($50 I think. Not open source, but paying a company typically means that they
are getting the revenue from you not by selling your data in some back
channel). I use VNC from my phone to connect to home base.

------
bengotow
I mean, if you just want to record your purchases / expenses and you don’t
want any features that use the internet, you’re basically talking about a
spreadsheet. Maybe there’s a spreadsheet app with decent enough UI to be a
good choice?

------
aareet
GNU Cash

~~~
Sykox
Nope and its not for mobile devices, I want it for Android

~~~
lurker_primo
There is Gnucash for Android. Here is the link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.gnucash.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.gnucash.android)

~~~
robotfactory
Somehow the Android version looks far less complicated (and far more polished)
than the PC version. Not really what I expect out of most open source ports.

~~~
jfoster
It looks like they've followed Google's design guidelines fairly closely. That
might be the reason.

